# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Places where you can sell your Gw2 gold?

## ednet

Hello guys, i was wondering if you might be able to help with a few sites or places where i can sell some GW2 gold, i am new at GW2 botting and i have some stocks now but i cant find any customers for the gold.... 

If there is anyone who can share some information on this would greatly appreciate.

----------


## Battler624

here?
ownedcore?
only places i know of.

----------


## Slangin_Games

PlayerAuctions (have to pay around 10% fee) or forums like this. Just be wary of scammers on forums (always do your due diligence before buying/selling on forums)

----------

